# Post your Nerite snail pictures



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Common lets see all those great snail pics!


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

hope this is ok. 
Sorry for the grain.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here you go!


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is mine. Anyone know what variety this one is?


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeaulman said:


> Here is mine. Anyone know what variety this one is?


You've got some nice looking snails. Does any one know where to get these snails or zebra nerites in the states?


----------



## Lady Elizabeth (Oct 28, 2004)

here is mine


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

pasd said:


> You've got some nice looking snails. Does any one know where to get these snails or zebra nerites in the states?


http://www.reeftopia.com/Coolphotos.html

Google "virgin nerite snails." You'll come up with lots of saltwater sites, but that particular species can be acclimated to freshwater. It takes about 3-4 weeks to do so and some patience.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

AaronT said:


> http://www.reeftopia.com/Coolphotos.html
> 
> Google "virgin nerite snails." You'll come up with lots of saltwater sites, but that particular species can be acclimated to freshwater. It takes about 3-4 weeks to do so and some patience.


Thanks for the reply, I really like how the snails look in that site and the price is right. Now I just have to figure out a way to acclimate them to freshwater without killing them.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone know what variety my nerite is?


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

how do you acclimate your nerite snails to freshwater? Ive been looking online an havent found any good information. All i have found is how to move saltwater snails to brackish....just not all the way. I mean I guess I could just keep going..but I want to hear what you guys do.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Decrease salinity by 50% every 24 hours is what Scheel (1968) recommends.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

What do you keep them in while acclimating them over? I have quite a few in my reef nano, I would love to know how to do this properly.


----------



## bombastus (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Yeaulman you can look for yourself, here is the link:
http://www.gastropods.com/Taxon_pages/TN_Family_NERITIDAE_NERITINAE.html
Good luck


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

At http://www.aquahobby.com/board/viewtopic.php?p=298638 found some have the nirate snail breeding in freshwater. They myth that they only breed in brackish water is not true.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

There are many types of nerites~ http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/sept2003/invert.htm some stay in salt, while others in fw.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a good link for freshwater nerite snails for sale?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

AaronT said:


> http://www.reeftopia.com/Coolphotos.html
> 
> Google "virgin nerite snails." You'll come up with lots of saltwater sites, but that particular species can be acclimated to freshwater. It takes about 3-4 weeks to do so and some patience.


How do you acclimate them to freshwater?


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> How do you acclimate them to freshwater?


Slowly. Just slowly change the salinity to nothing. It can be done over a few weeks.

I've got some suspected Clithon corona breeding in my tank, time will tell if the babies are of that. They sure do look like it though.

-Andrew


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I just bought a Zebra Nerite for my freshwater tank today but I plan on getting another one tomorrow so I'll try to get some pictures of them then.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are a couple of pictures of my zebras.


----------

